# Reset computer



## Ran (Mar 3, 2005)

I replaced an O2 sensor and got the same fault again. I am told to reset the computer. Is this done by disconnecting the car battery?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

vbxmaxima.8m.com is but one of many sites with reset instructions, IIRC...


----------

